# New EMS song



## ffemt8978 (Dec 25, 2008)

Created in the chat room today, and it's still a work in progress.



> Dashing through the snow
> In an old type III rig
> to granny's house we go
> *****ing all the way
> ...


----------



## NJN (Dec 25, 2008)

Chorus



> FFEMT: Pager tones, Pager tones, why do you bother me?


Me: While i'm trying to get some sleep beside this plastic tree, Oh...


----------



## Medic (Dec 25, 2008)

HAHA I love ems humor lol find the best in a rough situation. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ON THE SONG, myb it will become the new siren tone/ gingle while going on call lol would be a laugh. On 1 of the ambos i volunteer with they played the song get out the way... not sur who its by. while responding.


----------



## Bosco578 (Dec 25, 2008)

*Hmmmmm*

GI Bleed GI BLEED SMELLING UP MY RIG,
THIS OLD BAT IS BLEEDING LIKE A PIG,

Cancel fire Cancel fire, go back to your beds,
This psych only ran out of meds,
I gotta pee,I hurt my knee,Ferno really sucks


----------

